# MILO IS HOME!!!



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well...hes finally home!
He got here at about 11am this morning.

At first he was a little scared, whimpering,shaking and not wanting to move, but after having a look round the house, he started to get alittle confident and gallop around the house!
Hes now, at this moment, sleeping in his bed next to me!

Hes gorgeous, i couldnt ask for a better baby 
So tiny, hes perfect.

Well anyway, here are a few pics i took earlier, and a video clip!
ENJOY!  























































Video: http://www.zippyvideos.com/3857077032700376/mov00282/
Please ignore the 'Ugly Animal' remark in the video lol, but its Rachels dad that said that, and hes one of those 'tough guys' who thinks hes got 'it' lol he calls him ugly, but when theres nobody there, hes all smushy with him :wink:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

It me, Ashley....He is sooooo beautiful! Congrats!!!! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Cute


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Sweet sweet sweet!!! :love10:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He is really adorable and so cute!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwwww, what a sweetheart, he looks like he has grown loads, what a darling!

Enjoy him and keep the pics coming.


:wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww he's adorable! And so worth the wait huh?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well at last you have him home, and isn't he just worth the wait?
Sandra congratulations he is perfect.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

He's a cutie...reminds me of Kirby..and his little white cheste reminds me of Stinky.  

:love7:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Omg look at the tiny puppy he looks so darn cute !!!! he indeed remainds me of Kirby ;-) xx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

What a darling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Sandra! He is so precious!! Congratulations!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable! Reminds me somewhat of my Milo when he was a little one! Enjoy! 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He's gorgeous!!! I love his white chest! His face reminds me of Kirby's!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He is really gorgeous and yes so similar to Kirby  :wave:


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

God he is so cute!!!! love him!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww he is so sweet sandra i bet you are sooooooo proud awwwww


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Milo is perfect! And as for the "ugly" word my kids say things like that to Socrates all the time! they think it's funny that as long as you say it in a real sweet voice he'll respond all happy like even if you're calling him "dummy, dopey, ugly, etc."...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He's adorable and he looks perfect to me too. His coloring made me think of stinky


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i think you've got a lot of spoiling to do!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Sandra!! I am so happy for you!!! He looks so perfect and is soooooooo cute! Congrats    More pictures when you can would be great!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well...its time for bed!

Earlier on (about 7) i put him in his crate and he cried, so been the sucker that i am lol i let him out
But ive just got him ready for bed, put his bed in his crate, he's also got a cuddle pal (that you warm up) and 2 toys, with a blanket that the breeder used on the litter, it has the smell on them.

Hes whimpering like mad  
But i just hope he'll calm down later on in the night

Im so proud of him, earlier he did a wee on a puppy pad!!!
and also a poo! 

Goodnight, from rachel, me, and milo :lol:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwww... he's a cutie pie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh he looks like Poco :shock: He's so gorgeous :love7: You'd better lock your doors I might come get him


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

what a sweetheart!
I wish I could just cuddle him.
I'm SO happy Milo is finally home with you after such a long wait. YAY!!! :hello1:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations Sandra he is just perfect!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Well...its time for bed!
> 
> Earlier on (about 7) i put him in his crate and he cried, so been the sucker that i am lol i let him out
> But ive just got him ready for bed, put his bed in his crate, he's also got a cuddle pal (that you warm up) and 2 toys, with a blanket that the breeder used on the litter, it has the smell on them.
> ...


It's hard to hear them whine isn't it? Weazle did that at first. I found that being strong and not letting him out worked (although it wasn't easy on me... lol) and also if you get a wind up clock (the kind that ticks) and put it in the crate with him, it may calm him down. Good luck with him, and Keep posting the pics  he's adorable


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He's gorgeous!! :shock: 
Glad he's finally home.


----------



## ApricotKiss (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations on bringing your baby home! What a cutie! X3 
I don't know how you managed to let him go long enough to get 
the video of him walking lol. Something that fluffy and cute is just irresistable! <3


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wave: 

Well his first night went a lot better then expected!
He woke up crying about 3 times, but after a little stroke, he seemed to settle down again, he just needed a little comfort.

Im so proud of him, This morning, he had something to eat and then we went into the room and he crashed out in front of the fire lol
Woke up about half an hour later, so i took him over to the puppy pad, and he wee'd on it!

He seems to be settling in well...playing with his toys, following us from room to room, eating well
He seems very happy

Im sure he thinks hes a cat! lol cos with some of the things he does with his paws...its hilarious :lol: 

At the moment, hes in his bed, which is on my lap, and hes sound asleep..with his head near the keyboard  (so ive got to type quietly, we cant wake the master from his sleep...its not allowed) :wink: 

Oh, and here is another video of him we did this morning, and also a photo! enjoy










http://www.zippyvideos.com/1969781042712266/17thdec2005_aged_8weeks_1day/


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwwwww...what a gorgeous little thing...keep posting more pics :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Glad he is settling so well xxxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh my gosh Sandra he is gorgeous!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Was he as small as you thought and did all of his clothes fit that you bought prior to getting him?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

He is a lot smaller then what i thought he would be!

I havent tried all his clothes on that ive got him (so far ive got him 5tops)
His one for Christmas saying 'Babys 1st Christmas' is a little bit big for him, and ive only tried one more on him, it fitted but he wouldnt walk in it lol


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

He is such a cutie!!! I am so happy for you. You waited a long time for him and now he is home!!!!!!

:blob4: :blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank You!

Yep, the wait has felt like so long, and now he is here! were so happy


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cute pics I'm so happy for ya!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Were all so happy, and hes settled in fine now 

im so surprised hes adjusted so well, but im very pleased


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

congrat sandra he is so gorgeous
very happy for you


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

jo2004uk said:


> congrat sandra he is so gorgeous
> very happy for you


Thanks Jo!!! And great to see you posting again, and glad that your back on the computer!
I was so surprised when i saw you were on msn 

take care xxx


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG!!!! YAY! I'm so glad you got him!!!! A W H I E S ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


*takes him and squeezes him and kisses him....then gives him back reluctantly*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

